# Best Lizards for handling?



## Inglorious (Apr 13, 2010)

We've got a crestie and a pair of Williamsi geckos currently, however we're looking to expand our collection with the addition of a Royal and also another Lizard/Lizard pair. 

Fell in love with some collared Lizards that I saw at a zoo a few weeks back, but don't know a whole lot about them. 

What I'm really after is a lizard/pair that would be great for higher levels of handling. 

I also would love a Tegu, but not sure space permits right now.


----------



## mikesully (Apr 30, 2008)

seen as though you cant handle your williamsi pair you should just sell them to me!!!!! mwah ha ha ha!!


----------



## Infinate (Sep 17, 2012)

Before we got out bearded dragon pair we wanted to know the same thing. Providing you have them from an early age they will love been handled and enjoy coming out for up to an hour each day. Some people can be threatened by the sharp teeth beardies have but we found feeding worms and other treat-like foods from our hands lets them associate us with things they enjoy. Obviously they won't want to bite the hand that feeds them. 
My beardies like to sit on my shoulder while I'm doing work on the laptop or sometimes they will just run around the room but always welcome me picking them up and stroking their body.


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

chinese water dragon :2thumb: they are great for handling and tame easily, will climb all over you, just gotta watch out for the sharp claws (wear a jumper) otherwise you get scratched to bits :lol2:


----------



## Inglorious (Apr 13, 2010)

henney2280 said:


> chinese water dragon :2thumb: they are great for handling and tame easily, will climb all over you, just gotta watch out for the sharp claws (wear a jumper) otherwise you get scratched to bits :lol2:


Really glad you mentioned these guys as I think they're amazingly beautiful creatures. From what I recall, they need a fair amount of space though, don't they?


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I 2nd the beardie

I cant recommend anything else as i only have my beardie but he is great fun


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

All my cresties,gargoyles & leopards have taken really well to being handled.If you handle them from a young age little and often they seem to tolerate handling better.:2thumb:.But ive also had a few adult that had never really been handled and theyve took a little longer but soon took to handling well.Hope this helps.: victory:


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

No but srs, beardies and CWD's are pretty cool. All the boscs i've held have been awesome too.


----------



## Inglorious (Apr 13, 2010)

GECKO MICK said:


> All my cresties,gargoyles & leopards have taken really well to being handled.If you handle them from a young age little and often they seem to tolerate handling better.:2thumb:.But ive also had a few adult that had never really been handled and theyve took a little longer but soon took to handling well.Hope this helps.: victory:


Yeah our Crestie loves coming out of the Viv, and ideally want another species that is happy to do the same. Was looking at Madagascan Day Geckos, but apparently they're not to be handled, which is a shame as they look fantastic.


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

Inglorious said:


> Really glad you mentioned these guys as I think they're amazingly beautiful creatures. From what I recall, they need a fair amount of space though, don't they?


yeah i find they look really exotic especically when you see a really bright one, they will need a minimum viv size of 4ft wide x 4ft high for a single adult as some males can grow to 3ft long. it can be quite expensive to set up a viv for theese guys but to be honest there 110% worth it, i find they are very active, super curious mine always comes to the glass trying to see what im doing, hillarious to watch (when they dive bomb off the highest branch into there water pool.) mine eats like a pig... she will eat anything and EVERYTHING except veg she dosnt like veg :devil: they are great to watch when its bath time there fantastic swimmers and the thing i find most important they are brilliant for handling, provided you support them properly they will sit there on your hand all day long or as mine likes to do climb up onto your shoulder... she thinks shes part parrot :lol2: as ive said they can be expensive to set up, they need a high humidity viv, and they are prone to nose rub from rubbing against the glass... they dont understand glass so you have to blank the lower part of the glass out and make sure they cant launch themselves at the glass as they think they can just jump straight though it :bash:


----------



## Inglorious (Apr 13, 2010)

henney2280 said:


> yeah i find they look really exotic especically when you see a really bright one, they will need a minimum viv size of 4ft wide x 4ft high for a single adult as some males can grow to 3ft long. it can be quite expensive to set up a viv for theese guys but to be honest there 110% worth it, i find they are very active, super curious mine always comes to the glass trying to see what im doing, hillarious to watch (when they dive bomb off the highest branch into there water pool.) mine eats like a pig... she will eat anything and EVERYTHING except veg she dosnt like veg :devil: they are great to watch when its bath time there fantastic swimmers and the thing i find most important they are brilliant for handling, provided you support them properly they will sit there on your hand all day long or as mine likes to do climb up onto your shoulder... she thinks shes part parrot :lol2: as ive said they can be expensive to set up, they need a high humidity viv, and they are prone to nose rub from rubbing against the glass... they dont understand glass so you have to blank the lower part of the glass out and make sure they cant launch themselves at the glass as they think they can just jump straight though it :bash:


With regards to the Viv, can you house a youngster in a full sized Viv, or would that present issues at all?

Sounds like they have fantastic personalities, and definitely will consider them. What would I be looking at Viv size wise for a pair?


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

Inglorious said:


> With regards to the Viv, can you house a youngster in a full sized Viv, or would that present issues at all?
> 
> Sounds like they have fantastic personalities, and definitely will consider them. What would I be looking at Viv size wise for a pair?


A youngster in a full size viv would be fine, just make sure it finding its food easy enough, i use a big feeding dish for mine and actually place the dragon next to it then drop crickets or whatever im feeding in, this way i can monitor how much there eating and there is also no risk of impaction. as for a pair im not too sure, i have herd of people keeping a pair in a 4ft x 4ft but as a rule of thumb the more space the better, they will use it all :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

What about rhacodactylus chahoua?


----------



## Inglorious (Apr 13, 2010)

jb1962 said:


> What about rhacodactylus chahoua?


I've heard of these, but never actually seen them. Done a little research and they look really nice (sort of like a mega-crestie).

Do you have any experience with these regarding their nature and handling habits? 

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## Sharky (Aug 30, 2012)

Going to add my voice to the Beardies. They're like the dogs of the lizard world. Very friendly and ours is as daft as a brush.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Inglorious said:


> I've heard of these, but never actually seen them. Done a little research and they look really nice (sort of like a mega-crestie).
> 
> Do you have any experience with these regarding their nature and handling habits?
> 
> ...


No but I've seen them on YouTube and they seem really good..
Bearded dragons are really great.. I had a male that lived 17 years..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

